# What age to start puppy training classes?



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it a week or so after their second injection?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah about a week or 2 dafter the second jagg


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep Binky started at 11 weeks, she is the youngest in her class and the most unruly!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I called a local trainer here in Ocala and they said 5 months is when they let you bring your dog to be trained and I think Petsmart was the same.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Yep Binky started at 11 weeks, she is the youngest in her class and the most unruly!!


Theo is starting this week.... at the age of just over 10 weeks!! He's had his second injection but can't go out for walks yet though until the end of the week... It is all booked under/through advice from my vet though who says it is fine and the socialisation with others side of it will do him good. Not looking forward to trying to get him to listen to me...! 

(While replying to this post, Theo just made his favourite teddy toy squeak all on his own for the first time..! He was baffled! So cute!! He's now desperately trying to do it again and failing miserably..!)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

As soon as they are allowed out and about after their injections.

Have you got a training class ear marked?


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> As soon as they are allowed out and about after their injections.
> 
> Have you got a training class ear marked?


No I haven't so any recommendations are appreciated. My sister who is quite local to me has recommended a class but I haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I you find a club go one week without your pup and just watch - make sure you are happy with the trainer, the hall and the size of the class - can be a bit overwhelming for a small and young pup if it is noisy, crowded and chaotic. Most clubs expect you to pay in advance for a course... so make sure you are happy with it.
Have fun!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There are two types of class where I live. One is puppy socialisation where the young puppies pre - injections meet each other in a calm carefully controlled environment. They are introduced to each other one at a time and they learn how to socialize with each other. Some puppies are very timid and some very boisterous. We were also given advice as to how to encourage good or bad behaviour. I was mortified that Dexter wanted to hump everyone from the head end and Bonnie did not like any dog being too boisterous with her and was quite snappy. In the end they both turned into two very well socialized puppies! 

The puppy obedience classes were quite different and the emphasis was on training your dog to be wellbehaved and learning how to control it and to make sure your dog saw you as the boss. Mine were good at every part of it except walking to heel!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm going to two puppy parties, Bertie will be 9 and 10 weeks at these. They are at our Vets late in the evening. I think it's quite popular at vets now and the best thing is its free! I'm just trying to organise his puppy classes, he can be 'put on the floor' at 11weeks as having his second jab at 10, my breeder said when they can 'go down' depends on what serum is used?


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We have just been to our first class with Malie today  she is 14 weeks today.
XClre


----------

